# My Mixed Bag Of Shrimp



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Well A while back I started this 20G tank with a total mix of shrimp. Some of them I know and some I bought knowing what they were suppose to be and some a total mystery. If you see a shrimp and know the identity please feel free to correct me. Sorry for the crappy cell phone picts 








Stressed Zebra just arrived home








Cherries, some painted Fire reds








couple of greens, don't know if my slightly high PH(7.2) has something to do with the lack of Green color








A Yellow, PFR, Bee, Zebra, The brown Mystery








A better shot of the Brown Mystery

More to come...


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

So many colours!!!

If your planning to breed you may get a few oddball hybrids out of that group. The zebra one looks like a blue tiger shrimp to me, but I could be wrong. The bee also looks like a crystal red shrimp, which I believe is also referred to as a red bee shrimp. The brown one I have no idea...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Bee Shrimp








CRS, PFR, Not so green green








Cant remember what IPU had this guy as but its one of my favs








Another shot


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Bfunk89 said:


> So many colours!!!
> 
> If your planning to breed you may get a few oddball hybrids out of that group. The zebra one looks like a blue tiger shrimp to me, but I could be wrong. The bee also looks like a crystal red shrimp, which I believe is also referred to as a red bee shrimp. The brown one I have no idea...


I wasn't planning on breeding in this Tank, well I can't stop them from doing what they do  I figured they are Blue Tigers as well but at PJ's there were only to price tags on that tank Zebras and Cherries, with the bees the same would apply except they had a nice mix of both red and blacks so I got both. I love how I can catch my own there :bigsmile:


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Your fav shrimp they had listed as a blue poso shrimp from ipu...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some great looking shrimp Nick! If I am not mistaken, the brown mystery guy is a "wild" red cherry shrimp, tho I could be wrong. Had one just like it once, you can see him/her in one of the vids on my old shrimp thread http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...y-17/my-shrimp-tank-updated-couple-vids-3589/ How's the geckos doing?


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

The geckos are doing great! We are looking for something bigger for them and letting the panther take that one over... maybe we should move to a bigger place ourselves


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

the brown one looks more like a blueberry shrimp... did you get that from PJ's? 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=16818&thumb=1&d=1298842811

i could be wrong though but i used to have one odd looking shrimp like that... great shrimps nice... you got some nice fire reds there...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

stonedaquarium said:


> the brown one looks more like a blueberry shrimp... did you get that from PJ's?
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=16818&thumb=1&d=1298842811
> 
> i could be wrong though but i used to have one odd looking shrimp like that... great shrimps nice... you got some nice fire reds there...


I did get them from PJ's, That might explain why they are so blue when they are stressed. The same would apply with the "Zebra" shrimp also from PJ's, of course none of them are as blue in my tank...


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i kinda figured it would be from Pjs they had that odd blue shrimp with a brown line its back... sold to me as an amano by accident... lol... had it been an OEBT... i would be one lucky guy to get it a price of an amano lol


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Bee Shrimp







A Mix of every one 







Yellow Lady







Greens and Cherries


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

My Favorite Zebra







Berried Cherry







The same Cherry







Blue Poso I think


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

Couple of bee shrimp. The one to the right is from IPU and the other is from PJ'S















PFR, Green, Poso








PFR/ Bee


----------

